# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Лиды под Крипту \ Crypto

## OctopusADS

Есть траф под Crypto на РФ

Конверсия 5-6%

Работаем по CPL

Источник: Свои новостные сайты

Оферы:
- Квантум
- Газ
- Енигма
- Тинькофф

Располагаю свободной капой 300 дейли

Всегда поиске медиабайеров вертикаль - Крипто

+Теплые базы под Форекс/Криптовалюты/Гемб

TG: @OctopusAdvertising

----------

